# Experiment Moosansiedlung



## Nikolai (2. Nov. 2010)

unter dem Thread "Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teich & im Garten" hatte ich um Tips zur Ansiedelung von Moosen und Flechten an meiner Betonwand gebeten.

   

(Der Schlauch leitet Regenwasser ein, muß auch noch versteckt werden. Für den häßlichen Vogel habe ich auch schon eine bessere Stelle gefunden)

Da es auch gleich verschiedene Anregungen gab, dachte ich, daß könnte man ja mal experimentell antesten.

*Schön wäre es, wenn noch andere mitmachen, und mehrere Experimente parallel laufen* 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

moin!
hab dir im anderen thread schon geantwortet.ohne resonanz.
versuch es doch mal mit gewebematten zum verputzen.
gewebematte mit erde bestreichen.andere gewebematte oben drauf und dann moss etc.darauf kultivieren.
wenn das __ moos angewachsen ist,kannst du es auf dem stein festkleben.
hab ich mal vor jahren über einem aquarium gemacht.funktioniert.
vorsichtig besprühen,damit die erde nicht rausgespült wird.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

ach ja,noch vergessen.
man kann zwischen die lagen gewebematten noch flies legen,dann spült die erde nicht so aus.
jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Man nehme: 
- etwas __ Moos 
- etwas Joguhrt 

Moos schön klein zuppeln und mit dem Joghurt verrühren. 
Zu bemoosende Fläche damit einstreichen. 
Etwas warten. 

Ob jetzt dazu die passende Jahreszeit ist bezweifel ich aber. Würds eher im Frühjahr machen. Aber Versuch macht klug.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo,

den Begriff 'zuppeln' kenne ich zwar nicht, aber ich vermute dass Wuzzel sich da viel zu viel Arbeit macht. Wir werfen das __ Moos in den Joghurt und halten kurz den Pürierstab rein. Anschließend wie eine Farbe auf die Steine schmieren. Funktioniert im Frühsommer am besten.


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

hi
wenn ich das an einem Wasserfall probieren wollen würde...., wie lange müste ich warten, bis ich den wieder anstellen kann??


----------



## karsten. (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

kleiner Einwurf vom Sender Jeriwan 

wenn die Chemie des Untergrundes dh. welche Stoffe sich daraus lösen
nicht mit der vom Originalstandortes des Mooses übereinstimmt
 wird´s nix  
weitere limitierende Faktoren sind :
das Kleinklima ( Luftfeuchtigkeit , Beschattung, Kapillaren , ph-Gieswasser, permanente Feuchtigkeit des Substrates)
und       Amseln  !  




besser ist mit __ Moos bewachsene Stücke von ähnlichen Standortbedingungen einzubringen und die Moose sich so vermehren zu lassen.

mfG


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*



karsten. schrieb:


> und       Amseln  !



Das kann ich bestätigen :evil Haben die Biester doch gestern einen ganzes Stück Holz entmoost um nachzuschauen, ob es darunter nicht ein paar Leckerlis hat. Und im Frühjahr muss dann wieder das Moorbeet dran glauben!


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

flinte im anschlag


----------



## karsten. (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

was will uns dieser Beitrag sagen  

mfG


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

[OT]Naja, daß der Jörg, um die Amseln am Randalieren zu hindern, es auch in Kauf nehmen würde, den Nachbarn im Reihenhaus nebenan eine Ladung Schrot zu verpassen. Ich finde das allerdings  leicht übertrieben :crazy[/OT]


----------



## Nikolai (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo Karsten,



> was will uns dieser Beitrag sagen



Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung und aus den reaktionen im Forum schließe ich, daß Moose am Teichrand und Bachläufen sehr beliebt sind. Was liegt da näher, bei Neuanlagen da ein wenig nachzuhelfen. Um diesbezüglich Erfahrungen auszutauschen haben wir doch das Forum. Oder ?



> wenn die Chemie des Untergrundes dh. welche Stoffe sich daraus lösen
> nicht mit der vom Originalstandortes des Mooses übereinstimmt
> wird´s nix
> weitere limitierende Faktoren sind :
> ...



genau das will ich (wollen wir) herausfinden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## doh (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hoi,

also ich denke er meinte das nicht so ernst mit der "Flinte im anschlag"

Zurück zum Thema, ich hab dieses Jahr im Frühsommer ausgerupftes __ Moos (vermutlich von Amseln) in der nähe des Teiches gefunden...
Dachte mir "naja schmeiß es halt mal auf den Teichrand und ein wenig nassen Sand darüber"
Ist ziemlich gut angewachsen und vermehrt sich sogar, ob ich nun Glück damit hatte 

____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Nikolai (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*



* So, ich werde hier mal meinen etwas laienhaft angelegten Versuch Vorstellen.*

Als Medium habe ich halt das genommen, was ich gerade da hatte.

 

schnell noch ein paar Moose gesammelt.

         

paar Flechten waren auch mit dabei

 

ordentlich Vermischt und zubereitet

   

anschließend habe ich die Massen einmal pur und einmal mit __ Moos vermischt aufgestrichen.

 

Die Mauer ist vollsonnig, aber durch das Mikroklima am Teich vorwiegend feucht (außer im Hochsommer).

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Wenn man die Wand mit __ Moos bewachsen lassen will, geht das nur langsam von unten, d.h. von der Wasseroberfläche her. Dieses Moos zieht durch Kapillarkräfte Wasser und dehnt sich langsam nach oben aus. Wenn es eine Wand an der Südseite ist, die also immer im Schatten liegt, geht es schneller. Man kann das Moos auch mit sehr zähem Lehm oder Töpferton (2-3mm dick) anpappen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass der Lehm Wasser zieht. Evtl. sollte man das in der ersten Zeit mit etwas engmaschigen Kükendraht vor Fischen schützen, die so was gerne auslutschen. Für Gegenden mit mildem Klima kann man auch Azolla Farn oder Riccia auf die Wand pappen: Lebermoos, wie es oft auf Blumentopferde wächst, ist ebenfalls geeignet. In die Fugen kann man kleine Moospölsterchen kleben, wie sie auf Mauern oder auch in Dachrinnen wachsen. Bei einer Südmauer sollte man überlegen, ob man nicht in den Fugen einen 6 mm Schlauch verlegt, verbunden mit einer kleinen Pumpe 5-10W, und Löcher hineinpiekst, sodass es daraus nur tröpfelt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Na bitte, kommen doch recht gute Vorschläge und Informationen.

*schönen Dank an alle*

Ich werde wohl noch ein paar Vorschläge davon aufgreifen. Mauer genug habe ich ja.
Aber vielleicht macht ja noch jemand bei dem Versuch mit.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hi Nikolai,

hoffentlch mögen die Moose auch Kirschgeschmack

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo,
die Vorschläge von Wolfgang sind   

Ich habe mir im Sommer eine selbst gegossenen Schale gebaut für meinen Bonsai-Ahronwald. Dort habe ich auch ein __ Moos-Lehm-Joghurtgemisch verwendet und so sieht es jetzt aus :   


       



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Nikolai (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*



Hallo Wuzzel





> Ob jetzt dazu die passende Jahreszeit ist bezweifel ich aber. Würds eher im Frühjahr machen. Aber Versuch macht klug.



Hallo Werner





> Funktioniert im Frühsommer am besten.



 dachte nur, weil Moose im feuchten Herbst bei kühler Witterung immer am schönsten aussehen, daß sie dann auch besonders gut wachsen.

Bei mir in der norddeutschen Tiefebene haben wir ja bis Weihnachten eher mild-kühles Wetter, aber immer schön feucht.

Hallo Frank





> hoffentlch mögen die Moose auch Kirschgeschmack



 gibt ihnen bestimmt eine besondere Note   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*



nach 12 Tagen und viel Regen ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.

- der nicht behandelte Teil wird immer grüner (möglicherweise Algen)
- der behandelte Teil wird täglich schwärzer (vermutlich Schimmel)
- trotz vielem Regen hat sich die Belebungsschicht nicht abgewaschen.

Bild links: 1.Tag, Bild rechts: nach zwölf Tagen

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sebastianb (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo zusammen, ich hole mal dieses etwas ältere Thema hoch. 

An meinem Teich soll eine Trockenmauer entstehen, "die mit den Füßen " im Wasser steht. Also die Steine werden aus dem Wasser heraus hochgeschlichtet. 

Meiner Meinung nach würde sich doch so etwas zum bemoosen gerade zu anbieten, zumal einige der Steine schon einen - wenn auch sehr kleinen - Moosansatz haben.

Was denkt ihr, könnte ich so Erfolg haben, eine ca. 30cm hohe Wand aus Natursteinen bemoosen können?? 

... sebastian


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

hallo sebastian 

aus was für steinen entsteht die mauer denn? und was für eine ausrichtung hat sie? sprich wieviel sonne, schatten usw.... 

moose mögen nciht wirklich in der prallen sonne wachsen, da wären dann evtl eher moossteinbrech, teppichsedum oder ähnliches ne alternative.evtl könntest du auch direkt beim bau der mauer kleine pflanzlücken zwischen den steinen berücksichtigen, also im stil einer bepflanzbaren trockenmauer.


----------



## sebastianb (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hm, die Trockenmauer hat ca. ab 13 Uhr Mittags volle Sonne ( das aber auch nur im Hochsommer ) und ist durch den Teich eigentlich immer feucht.

Das ist natürlich nur in der Theorie, da ja bisher alles nur ( wenn auch recht durchdacht ) Planung ist.

Ich erhoffe mir durch die ständige Feuchtigkeit ein schönes Mosspolster.

... sebastian


----------



## Nikolai (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo Sebastian,
eine geschichtete Mauer wird wahrscheinlich nicht genügend Feuchte halten, um dauerhaft Moosentwicklung zuzulassen. Einzig bei Sandstein könnte der im Wasser stehend Stein genügend Wasser aufsaugen.
Mein Experiment betrachte ich als gescheitert. Im Herbst und auch im Winter entwickelte sich alles bestens und es war auch schon Bewuchs erkennbar. Doch der extrem trockene Februar und März hat alles vertrocknen lassen und der Bewuchs blättert regelrecht ab.

 

Eine zweischalige geschichtete Mauer mit Erde verfüllt bietet da wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. Aber auch Moossteinbrech liebt Feuchtigkeit. Bei ausreichender Bewässerung entwickelt es sich prächtig. Da die Rückwärtige Betonschale meines Hochteichs das Substrat feucht hält, habe ich mit der Bewässerung kein Problem. 
Eine Mauer, die mit dem Fuß im Wasser steht, würde ich im Wasserbereich mit Torf oder Lehm auffüllen. Oberhalb der Wasserfläche müßte dann nährstoffhaltigere Erde verwendung finden, z.B. Blumenerde oder Gartenerde

  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## ron (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Experiment Moosansiedlung*

Hallo,

nur eine kurze Bemerkung:



> Oberhalb der Wasserfläche müßte dann nährstoffhaltigere Erde verwendung finden, z.B. Blumenerde oder Gartenerde



Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist, dass diese Nährstoffe nicht in den Teich fliessen können.



LG

Ron


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2014)

Nikolai schrieb:


> Doch der extrem trockene Februar und März hat alles vertrocknen lassen und der Bewuchs blättert regelrecht ab.


 Da der Nikolai heute im Forum war...wie sieht die Mauer jetzt aus?


----------



## Limnos (18. März 2014)

Hi

Wenn es sich bei der Mauer um nichtsaugendes Gestein handelt, wird eine Besiedlung mit Moosen nur von der WOF her möglich sein, und auch nicht weit nach oben reichen. Optimieren ließe es sich noch, wenn man das __ Moos mit einer dünnen Schlickerschicht (Töpferton in gießbarer Form) anpappt. Ein interessante Alternative wäre es, __ Kletterpflanzen wie Zimbelkraut, __ Immergrün oder __ Efeu von oben her herunter wachsen zu lassen. Wenn es in der Steinmauer größere Lücken gibt, so kann man diese auch mit einem Erdbrei stopfen oder einspritzen und Steingartengewächse (Dachwurzen,, __ Steinbrech, Mauerfarne) dort einsetzen. Besser als senkrechte sind stufige Mauern, die auch kleine annähernd waagerechte Fläche haben. Die Steine sollten etwas nach hinten geneigt sein, damit Regenwasser in die Ritzen läuft.

MfG.Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Wenn es in der Steinmauer größere Lücken gibt, so kann man diese auch mit einem Erdbrei stopfen oder einspritzen und Steingartengewächse (Dachwurzen,, __ Steinbrech, Mauerfarne) dort einsetzen.


 

Das habe ich vor.....Hauswurzen (Sempervivum) habe ich schon ein paar Pötte. Drauf kommt Holz oder Pflaster


----------

